# Hair out of carpet??



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi guys,

Anybody got any tried-and-tested ways of getting hairs out of car carpets?? Poor Henry just doesn't cut it 

Tried a lint roller and that was pretty useless!

Cheers

Ollie =]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Try wrapping tape sticky side out over round your fingers and pat all over the area swapping for new tape as and when needed


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

Yellow_TT that sounds like _effort_ haha! I'll give it a go, unless someone can think of an easier way??

Thanks


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

There is no easier way.


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

A reasonably fine wet n dry sand paper wrapped round a block works a treat! Just use it like a brush on the carpet and watch all the hairs clump into a nice neat pile!


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Got one of these.
http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/petbrsh.htm
Use it slightly damp works well....


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll give those a try! Don't have a dog but have a horse brush that looks pretty similar!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Ikea do lint roller only a few quid work a treat


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Try a damp marigold (or damp hand if that looks too dodgy). Works on my black jeans and we've got 4 cats!


----------

